# E-xciting announcement for th'e' family



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*E-XCITING ANNOUNCEMENT FOR TH'E' FAMILY* ~ 2012 Year end awards for American Warmblood Society. Two Weanling colts sired by the GCA & Sport Horse bred Hy Wynds, owned by Windy Creek Arabians, Donald & Angie Williby wins Gold (WCA HY VOLTAGE) & Silver (HY PRYCED DIAMOND) for 2012, the GCA & Sport Horse bred Filly GA E-Magination wins Silver for 2012.


Not to mention that both Storm (Hy Wynds) and Tripp (WCA Hy Voltage) are the only two Purebred Arabians to ever receive Supreme at their inspection during the history of the AWS Registry!


Half-Arabian sired by Hy Wynds, Hy Pryced Diamond (out of Appendix QH)









Purebred sired by Hy Wynds, WCA Hy Voltage









Half-Arabian sired by HG Esquire+, GA E-Magination (out of a SWB Mare)









Woo hoo ~ we are super excited for 2013 SHN's ~ and th'E' family!!!!


Denise Gainey


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats Denise!! You have every reason to be proud!! E did it again!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats! That first picture is beautiful, the second colt is stunning!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Wow that is amazing. All three of those colts are very nice. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Druydess said:


> Congrats Denise!! You have every reason to be proud!! E did it again!


Thanks so much Dru!! It really is extremely satisfying _*AND*_ E-Xciting to see th*'E'* family, horse & human rewarded! Having others to visually see & recognize the breeding programs that created these individuals is just as wonderful!!

It really does my heart good to see all the years of hard work and belief in Esquire+'s ability as a sire, not just for today and in the 1st generation, _but_ for tomorrow as well !!!!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats!!


Many thanks to you as well!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> Congrats! That first picture is beautiful, the second colt is stunning!


Thank you! The first two photos are compliments of my hubby. He really is pretty talented behind the lense in spite of him thinking otherwise :wink:

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Wow that is amazing. All three of those colts are very nice. Shalom


And thank you too dbarabians! The third photo was taken by our dear friend Angie Williby of Windy Creek Arabians who purchased Ty Lillie Bey from us while she was in foal with Hy Wynds. Hy Wynds, a HG Esquire+ son is the sire to the first two colts pictured. HG Esquire+ is the sire to the filly in the third photo  It's 'All in th*'E'* Family' ~ 

Denise Gainey


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey, you're in Amelia aren't you?!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> Hey, you're in Amelia aren't you?!


We sure are! ~

Denise Gainey


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh that's so nifty! Do you guys offer boarding?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Looks like HE Esquire has some very strong genetics. That is a testament to someones breeding program. That purebred filly is to die for. Keep up the good work. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

xlionesss said:


> Oh that's so nifty! Do you guys offer boarding?


For mares that come in for breeding we do. Otherwise we currently do not offer boarding due to room constraints during breeding season. You should visit us one weekend. Looks as if you are relatively close to us possibly?

Denise Gainey


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Looks like HE Esquire has some very strong genetics. That is a testament to someones breeding program. That purebred filly is to die for. Keep up the good work. Shalom


And thanks again. Yes, one of the wonderful things about HG Esquire+ is he truly is what one would call a 'Stamping' sire and looks as if this will carry through into even the next generation. We are really proud of him and his kids and the grandkids too!!

Which pic are you looking at that you like so well?? The first two photos are colts. The first pic is a 1/2 Arab/QH, the second pic is a PB colt and the last pic is a 1/2 Arab/WB filly.

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OOPS. I really like the purebred colt. That warmblood filly is going to make someone a good horse.
I had to get stitches last night on my left hand so I am typing with only the right. if I missed correcting any mistakes forgive me. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations on such lovely get from your stallion. It's always nice to have validation on your breeding goals. Those are youngsters anybody would be proud to have in their barn. Wishing you ongoing success.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow - stunning horses (and fantastic photography) :lol:


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks again everyone!!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

HGEsquire said:


> For mares that come in for breeding we do. Otherwise we currently do not offer boarding due to room constraints during breeding season. You should visit us one weekend. Looks as if you are relatively close to us possibly?
> 
> Denise Gainey


Yes, I am. I'm on Hull St. near the new Wal-Mart close to the Amelia border!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

You are about 20 minutes away 

Denise Gainey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

HGEsquire said:


> You are about 20 minutes away
> 
> Denise Gainey
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You guys should hook up!!! :wink:


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Agree!!!

Denise Gainey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

Beauuuttttttttiiiifulllll!! Congratulations!


----------



## horsecrazygirl (Apr 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

*Come out to visit*



xlionesss said:


> Yes, I am. I'm on Hull St. near the new Wal-Mart close to the Amelia border!


Xlioness ~ shoot me an email at: gaineyarabian @ aol .com or shoot me a text (690 - 2408) and lets schedule a time for you to visit! Would love to introduce you to all the four legged critters :wink:

Denise, Esquire+ and crew


----------

